# Kahr's in stock?



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I found this site that has some Kahr guns in stock.I have never done business with them or have any affiliation with them but they have some Kahrs.
http://www.snipercountrypx.com/default.aspx


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Seems like some are having a hard time finding Kahrs. When I bought my P9 a couple months ago, I had to have it shipped from an out of state Sportman's Warehouse location, but all the stores that I visited had atleast a couple of the PM's whether in 9mm or .40, and seems to me like I've seen a Kahr or two in every store I've been in since.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been looking for the PM9094N blackened KAhr PM9 w/ night sights for a couple of months now. I should have ordered it back then but I didn't know there was going to be a bull rush on weapons and ammo. GEEZZ!

I have called every store within driving distance, checked on the net NADA. Right now I have placed a backorder trying to get in line for the time one becomes available. I have even written KAhr and they said they are selling faster than they can make them and to be patient.

I have my extra magazines, handall jr. and pearce mag extensions just need the pistola.:smt089


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> I've been looking for the PM9094N blackened KAhr PM9 w/ night sights for a couple of months now. I should have ordered it back then but I didn't know there was going to be a bull rush on weapons and ammo. GEEZZ!
> 
> I have called every store within driving distance, checked on the net NADA. Right now I have placed a backorder trying to get in line for the time one becomes available. I have even written KAhr and they said they are selling faster than they can make them and to be patient.
> 
> I have my extra magazines, handall jr. and pearce mag extensions just need the pistola.:smt089


look here

http://www.gunsamerica.com/949465432/Guns/Pistols/Kahr-Pistols/Kahr_PM9.htm


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

that's a proud price for a used one, but I guess it goes with the times.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

all our gun shops here in jackson tennessee have lots of them


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought so, like I said, I always see lots of PM9's. Never seen one in black with sights, though. Send me the money and I'll pick one up for you, I'll send it your way.... promise!


why the blackened slide? As a carry, I'd rather the higher visibility. If it was ever pulled at night, hopefully they'd know you had it, and that's as far as it would go


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> I thought so, like I said, I always see lots of PM9's. Never seen one in black with sights, though. Send me the money and I'll pick one up for you, I'll send it your way.... promise!
> 
> why the blackened slide? As a carry, I'd rather the higher visibility. If it was ever pulled at night, hopefully they'd know you had it, and that's as far as it would go


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

I'm not into the stainless. Black is beautiful don't ya know. 
It's all about the possibility of light/glare coming off the stainless slide.

I gurantee that if I pull it their going to know it!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I think part of the reason its stainless for me is, I think Stainless would be a bit more durable, I'd be upset if I put a good scratch on the black slide. Although I've never seen one in person, I'm sure that Kahr puts a great finish on their black guns.

good luck with the gun search!:smt023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks.

Actually the slide is still stainless. They apply a tungsten dlc coating making it black. The DLC coating resists wear and tear, corrosion and it does not scratch quite as easily as a painted surface - which is what Kahr used to do.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

yea, I knew the slide was the same stainless, just with a black finish. I just meant that it would be easy to put a more noticeable scratch on the black, but sounds like a pretty good finish!


----------

